# Vitamix



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm kinda thinking about getting one.  (Love small kitchen appliances.  Maybe too much.  )  There are so many models, I don't know where to start.  Only me here, so not needing a big container if that makes a difference.  Love fruit smoothies.  Might get more veggies in me if I could make simple soup with creamy consistency.  For a while I was buying good tasting creamy tomato soup in deli department of grocery store.  Soup was made with cream, etc.  My cholesterol went up.  It's on the high side as it is (averages around 265) which even my doctor is starting to think is normal for me.  He punched a bunch of my numbers into a table / chart.  Even with high cholesterol, I'm at very low risk for heart disease.  So Vitamix?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my VitaMix! . I use it twice a day, everyday! It has completely changed the way I feel. I had so many tummy issues before changing my diet. I make a protein drink in the morning with OJ, ice cubes and vanilla protein powder. It tastes like orange julius. I make a smoothie for lunch with tons of fruit and veggies. It's a good way to get your greens. Green Smoothie Revolution by Victoria Boutenko is a good recipe book if you want to focus on green smoothies. I add fresh spinach or kale to mine.

I ordered mine from the VitaMix website. They are very helpful! They also offer them on QVC, sometimes as a special value.

I also recommend a Blender Bottle if you make large quantities and drink it throughout the day.

Don't hesitate to get one! . *Jen* loves hers, too!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm kinda thinking about getting one. (Love small kitchen appliances.  Maybe too much.  ) There are so many models, I don't know where to start. Only me here, so not needing a big container if that makes a difference. Love fruit smoothies. Might get more veggies in me if I could make simple soup with creamy consistency. For a while I was buying good tasting creamy tomato soup in deli department of grocery store. Soup was made with cream, etc. My cholesterol went up. It's on the high side as it is (averages around 265) which even my doctor is starting to think is normal for me. He punched a bunch of my numbers into a table / chart. Even with high cholesterol, I'm at very low risk for heart disease. So Vitamix?


Don't get the smaller container. It's just me here too and I regret getting the smaller container one off of QVC rather than the tall full sized regular one just so it would fit under my counter. I regularly fill it up with a shake that i make for a meal.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I took a quick look around the Vitamix website.  Quick look at some recipes.  So question:  Recipes for various vegetable soups say to cook veggies, then . . . .  Couldn't you put raw veggies (cut into smallish pieces?) into Vitamix with some kind of liquid, liquify that, then heat it for soup?  Or do veggies have to be cooked first?  I like to keep it as simple as possible unless the mood strikes me to do some cooking. 

Also what series / collection and what model to get?  I have no idea where to start.  Amazon sells them at reduced price.  Maybe good idea to buy from Vitamix website.  Or sometimes I like to buy local in case I need to exchange or return the a product.  I saw them in Williams-Sonoma when I was browsing in there the other day.  Local Williams-Sonoma is selling a few models of the Pro series.  That's what got me thinking about a Vitamix.  

What is difference between dry blade and wet blade?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my Vitamix! I have the short container, which I find is fine for the two of us. I use it mostly for fruit and green smoothies, but have also made soup. Tomato soup would be a breeze in the VM. I use 1% milk and a little cream in most of my soups. The VM comes with a very nice cookbook with many many recipes, and there are more on the Vitamix site, not too mention various blogs. If you whirl the VM long enough, it actually heats the soup for you. 

Take a good look at your counter space. The tall container will not fit under cabinets.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Right about height of Vitamix.  I have very little counter space that is not under cabinets.  One place I maybe could put it not under cabinet.  Not a whole lot of counter space as it is.  (Kitchen remodeled a few years ago that gave me more than I had.  I'm in a one bedroom condo, older building.)  I have an early model of the SodaStream.  It does NOT fit under cabinets by less than an inch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Vitamix and I have had it for like 9 years or so. I'd have to check for sure. I don't know what models they have now. When I bought mine I think all the containers were the regular tall size. I think I could have bought a shorter extra. I bought the super at the time which came with a wet and and a dry container. 
The dry is fantastic to grind any flour from wheat, rye, garbanzo, anything. 
I have very limited counter space too. Apartment living. I have the base sitting next to the fridge on a small fabric trivet. So when I get to use it, I plug it in, pull it towards the edge out from under the cabinet and put the container on then. I keep the containers inside a bottom cabinet. 

It grinds about anything. As far as soup, I have made some where I just put in the raw ingredients, grind it up and then heat it a little in the micro. There are many recipes in the book that comes with it, but I just throw in what I think. 

My Vitamix has been a life saver during oral surgeries. For hubby and for me. 

One thing I also love is making a batch of crushed ice. I don't have a fancy ice maker on the fridge so when I feel like a few margaritas, I do the ice in the Vitamix. You fill it up to the 6 cup line with ice, put in water to the same and then just hit the switch for one seconds twice on high power. Its that fast and strong. Then dump it into a colander and whats left is crushed ice.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have a Vitamix and I have had it for like 9 years or so. I'd have to check for sure. I don't know what models they have now. When I bought mine I think all the containers were the regular tall size. I think I could have bought a shorter extra. I bought the super at the time which came with a wet and and a dry container.
> The dry is fantastic to grind any flour from wheat, rye, garbanzo, anything.
> I have very limited counter space too. Apartment living. I have the base sitting next to the fridge on a small fabric trivet. So when I get to use it, I plug it in, pull it towards the edge out from under the cabinet and put the container on then. I keep the containers inside a bottom cabinet.
> 
> ...


 

Good info. Thanks, Atunah. So need different blades for using on wet or dry food items? I bet there's one in my not-too-distant future. Still . . . which collection and model?  There's so many.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They only had like 2 models at the time I bought mine.  . It was either the super kit, with the dry and wet blade, or the one with just the wet blade. 

The dry container is really just for grinding flours and such. You can do all the other stuff with the wet one. Chopping, smoothies, soups. Anything. I throw in seeds and oatmeal into my drinks in the wet container all the time. The blades look a bit different. 
If you don't grind flours, you wouldn't need the dry container. They even give instructions to knead the dough in the dry container container. I did that one time. It was a little messy to clean out. I do make flours though to use in my breads. Or other dishes. Whole beans and grains just keep longer and better in my place. 

I am looking on the site now and holy cow that is a lot of different models now. I bought mine in 2004 according to a email, but I can't find the original order email with the model number. I think it was super 5000 or something like that. 

I guess the equivalent would be the 5200 now. It looks like mine, almost. The 2 switches and the dial for the variable in the middle. But I swear when I bought my kit with the 2 containers, it was 450. They gone up a bit. 

I can't tell the difference though in some of the other models. Some look different, but they don't say what. And the containers sure look different from mine. The lid especially. 

Only thing I would say is not to get the 2 speed. I see it doesn't have a variable dial and that is handy as you can set how fast or slow you want to go. 

In any case they have a great warranty, 7 years and as you can tell, I haven't had to use it. Mine is now 9 years. Still works the same. Still as loud as ever.  . Its like a jet engine. 

So I guess look at the 5200 and the Turboblend VS, they look the same to me. There is also the professional, with same specs. I think you get a different booklet with that one. I can't tell a difference. Don't get the creations since the warranty on those is 5 years instead of 7. They say they are 2 HP plus. 

They are really confusing folks with that many options.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Let me add that they sell the 5200 super package on Costco for 499. Its 549 on Vitamix. That is if you have access to Costco. They even ship it.

http://www.costco.com/Vitamix-5200-Super-Package.product.11609068.html?catalogId=10701&keyword=vitamix&langId=-1&storeId=10301


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my VM from QVC on the 5 easy payment plan. I have bought very few things in my life from QVC, but this seemed like a winner. I think it is one of the 5200 line, but may have been a special model made for QVC. On the back it says Model VM0103. On the front is says Creations II.

I don't think you need the dry blade container unless you grind grains.

I think this is the one I ordered from QVC. http://www.qvc.com/Vitamix-Creations-GC-48oz.-12-in-1-Variable-Speed-Blender.product.K37654.html?sc=K37654-Zone&cm_scid=zone&cm_sp=MERCHZONE-_-Featured:+Best+Sellers-_-3

I am not sure that link will take you any where. Mine is white.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It appears that QVC is having a VitaMix TSV Feb 17th.  Might be worth a look!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sandpiper, a quick question about cholesterol and diet - do you eat foods with high fructose corn syrup and partially hydrogenated fats? If so, that might be your culprit. When we cut those two things out of our diet, I literally cut my bad cholesterol in half. It wasn't horrible to begin with, but my doctor was freaked out. He couldn't explain it, but I knew. So that might be something to look at. Just a thought.


I don't know. I think to myself and tell doctor, I'd say my diet is not the best, but it's also far from being the worst. I take in very little fast food. But that still doesn't mean you're not eating "bad". I don't eat a ton of sweet stuff. I am aware that there's HFCS in so many products. Sometimes I look at nutrition labels. But I figure you can't totally avoid bad stuff. I seem able to avoid salt / sodium. I add no / very little salt to any food. If there's a low sodium version of a food product, that's what I buy. NO problems with blood pressure. Never have had a weight problem. I may be a little under weight now? 5'11" (I've shrunk an inch) - 130 lbs. Generally good health. Osteopenia though. Inherited. (Don't tell anyone.  66 YO People do consistently guess me 10 - 15 years younger.  )


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have discovered that unless I diligently read labels, I would get too much salt and too much HFCS. Even "low salt" has a lot of salt. Take out food is some of the worst of the culprits. 


I think a Vitamix and fruit/green smoothies are just what you need! Yes, I am enabling.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In the Trader Joe's thread we were talking about TJ's ketchup.  I have a bottle here. No HFCS in it.  Simply -- sugar.  Better than HFCS?  I've looked at nutrition labels on some of their other products.  Generally they're better than most.

My HDL is high which is good.  Triglyceride is normal.  LDL is high.  Avocados are good.  I do consume good amount of EV olive oil.  Love it!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have to take statins now for cholesterol. I tried everything not to have to. I am on the thin side, always have been, I don't eat out, I don't buy low fat stuff, don't like salt. I cook most of my own food, love spinach and greens and use olive oil. Good oils in general. Still high cholesterol. I had a genetic test thingy done and its in my genes apparently. Statins make me ill, but what can I do.  . 

I was able to at least push my HDL up 20 pints with krill oil caps.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I take statins too. It is in my genes. Try to adhere to a Mediterranean type diet, but am a sucker for sweets (which always include the wrong fat). I try to cook from scratch as much as possible. We are in the same boat. On medication, at least, I have it pretty under control. I need to exercise more, but it is cold and snowy outside, and my treadmill is covered with clothes.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My doc was trying to get me on statins.  I'm just not into drugs.  I saw doc very recently.  On my last test, total cholesterol had spiked even higher than my usual average of 265.  I knew why.  There was something I was eating during the few weeks prior to blood draw for cholesterol test.  Stop that.  Doc punched my various numbers into a chart / table he had on his computer.  Even with couple variations he tried, I came up with very low risk for heart disease.  Heart disease is what he was concerned about.  So I am OK as is.  No drug.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't help but wonder "what numbers he punched in" to determine you are at low risk for heart disease when your cholesterol is so high? Do know what your triglyceride level is?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

We have had our Vita Mix for more than 20 years!  Like everything I go through spurts where I use it more than other times.  I have ground wheat and made bread...yummy.  There is a veg soup you make with raw veg and hot broth or water, blend it a long time to warm it up, it is yummy too. Smoothies, dressings, ice cream, you name it.  We bought it at the county fair and have never been sorry.  It is the best.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Triglyceride is always very good. Last few tests it has been 79, 68, 66, 70, 67. I have it going back further. Seeing highest recording of 120. That's still not too high, but higher than it's been in past few years. My HDL is higher than normal range. Good. But my LDL is higher than should be. IIRC, doc also put in height, weight, age probably (?), things like that. Oh yeah, non-smoker. NEVER. My father and the one guy for me both died of smoking.

Trying to think of things that I shouldn't or should eat less or more of. I eat very little red meat, but I like it. A lot of chicken and turkey. I like fish and seafood. I don't seem to eat much of it though. I eat pasta enough. I never eat totally white pasta. Look for whole wheat, whole grain pasta. Now I can find Racconto 100% whole wheat pasta in the grocery store. I get that mostly. I eat my sweets, but don't overdo it. I've never been big on veggies. I try to work on that. Olive oil. (Almost drink it. ) I do eat low fat plain yogurt. Put that on fresh or frozen fruit.

*ETA:* Just looked at some info re triglycerides. The 120 triglyceride reading was in Sept. '03, 8 months after I started 5 years of Tamoxifen for DCIS. Info said Tamoxifen can cause high triglyceride.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

120 is still within the normal range for triglycerides.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> 120 is still within the normal range for triglycerides.


High for me though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like there _is_ a Vitamix in my not-too-distant future. Gotta make space on my counter. Move something(s) off counter and into cabinet(s). Got too much stuff -- even kitchen stuff that I don't use.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Have you narrowed down a color?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Color is easy. White. My kitchen is basically green and white.

And I think I've decided on model and package --  Vitamix 5200 Super - Healthy Lifestyle. Any other ideas for what to get regarding model and equipment?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My VM is white also. I don't have the tall container, and have no idea where I would store it. Good luck and let us know when it arrives.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Was thinking about a package with small wet blade container also.  Maybe I do need that too?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

OK.  What do you think of this . . . 

I live alone so I don't think I need largest wet container?  There are three wet container sizes -- 32 oz., 48 oz., 64 oz.  There is one dry container size -- 32 oz.

I would get Vitamix 5200 package which includes only 48 oz. wet container.  I'd buy 32 oz. dry container separately.  Do I need 64 oz. container for just myself?


----------



## Odessa Lasch (Jan 18, 2013)

I have one too and I love it.
At first I didn't want to get one because it was so expensive, but my husband decided to get into smoothies (after watching those Netflix documentaries like 'Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead), and he loves gadgets. 

We honestly use it every day. He's making a soup right now, as I type this. 

If you have the money to spare, get it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> OK. What do you think of this . . .
> 
> I live alone so I don't think I need largest wet container? There are three wet container sizes -- 32 oz., 48 oz., 64 oz. There is one dry container size -- 32 oz.
> 
> I would get Vitamix 5200 package which includes only 48 oz. wet container. I'd buy 32 oz. dry container separately. Do I need 64 oz. container for just myself?


I think mine is the 64? At that time I don't think there were all these options. I think the 48 would be plenty for me too. I the only time I used the full size of my container is when I made a large batch of ice for margaritas. 

Most times the recipes I make are for like 1-2 cups of stuff.

Do you make your own flours? I mean would you use a dry container much. You make everything else in the wet container. So you could start with that and always get the dry later if you think you want to grind some wheat or other grains and beans.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> OK. What do you think of this . . .
> 
> I live alone so I don't think I need largest wet container? There are three wet container sizes -- 32 oz., 48 oz., 64 oz. There is one dry container size -- 32 oz.
> 
> I would get Vitamix 5200 package which includes only 48 oz. wet container. I'd buy 32 oz. dry container separately. Do I need 64 oz. container for just myself?


I only have the 48oz wet container. I have never had the need for the others. The 48oz container makes 6 cups. Even when making smoothies or margaritas for 4 people, I have plenty of room in the container.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think mine is the 64? At that time I don't think there were all these options. I think the 48 would be plenty for me too. I the only time I used the full size of my container is when I made a large batch of ice for margaritas.
> 
> Most times the recipes I make are for like 1-2 cups of stuff.
> 
> Do you make your own flours? I mean would you use a dry container much. You make everything else in the wet container. So you could start with that and always get the dry later if you think you want to grind some wheat or other grains and beans.





Jane917 said:


> I only have the 48oz wet container. I have never had the need for the others. The 48oz container makes 6 cups. Even when making smoothies or margaritas for 4 people, I have plenty of room in the container.


Thank you.  I really don't like making decisions in instances like this. No, I don't make flours, grind dry food stuffs -- not even coffee. I can get dry container later if I need / want it. Happy to hear that 48 oz wet container should be enough for preparing food for one person. If I need bigger (not likely), I can get that later.

So this model and package is it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you will be happy with that VM. It looks like your cookbook that comes with it is different than mine. Mine is called Creations recipes. The Creations line might be made just for QVC.

I do grind grains and coffee, but use a burr grinder. The VM blades would not do what is really necessary, IMHO.

Today I made a smoothie with kale, blueberries, bananas, milk, ground flaxseed. I just put things in as I found them. Sometimes I throw in a little peanut butter for extra protein. I found Better Than Peanut Butter at Trader Joe's.....85% less fat and still tastes yummy. Many mornings I make a green smoothie, using spinach/kale, apples, pears, cukes, whatever I have. I live in orchard country, so I use whatever fruit is in season. 

And a decadent thought.....the milkshakes are endless. You will get the hang of the endless ways you can put your VM to work.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I e-mailed the Vitamix site and asked about shipping cost.  I didn't want to go through order process to find out how much that is.  Or I can wait until the end of the month.  A Whole Foods in the area is going to have a demo and sell the 5200 series for a few days (2/28 - 3/04).  Probably is a good idea to wait, but I want it NOW.  

ETA:  Might be a good idea to hear how BIG the sound is beforehand?!

ETA:  Free shipping code in many places.  Order tomorrow?  Now I'm back to deciding which model.  Maybe 7500?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did it.    Ordered the 5200 that comes with 48 oz wet container.  I also order 32 oz dry container.  I'll use it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, so exited for you.  .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Delivery can be as much as 2 weeks.   There's free shipping coupon codes all over the web.  Well, not totally free shipping.  $25 off shipping.  Still pay $13.  Pay tax on it here in Illinois.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As I understand it, the Vitamix actually purees / liquifies raw veggies . . . and heats it?!  That's what I'm planning on.  Hope to get more veggies in me with the Vitamix.

I have a 22 month old Border Terrier.  He's not too fond of the vacuum.  Now the Vitamix?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> As I understand it, the Vitamix actually purees / liquifies raw veggies . . . and heats it?! That's what I'm planning on. Hope to get more veggies in me with the Vitamix.
> 
> I have a 22 month old Border Terrier. He's not too fond of the vacuum. Now the Vitamix?


The VitaMix is the perfect way to sneak more veggies into your diet!

My pups love the veggie scraps I give them when I make my smoothies. . Yours may learn to love it, too!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> My pups love the veggie scraps I give them when I make my smoothies. . Yours may learn to love it, too!


Pup loves his veggies. It's the noise from the Vitamix that he may not be too thrilled about.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Pup loves his veggies. It's the noise from the Vitamix that he may not be too thrilled about.


I meant he may tolerate the noise knowing he gets a treat. . Wishful thinking perhaps.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to this party, but I'm glad to see others have enabled you!!  I would have pushed you over the edge.  I use it every single day and it was one of the best purchases I've ever made.  I use the full 64 oz container, but I make smoothies for all day for both DH and I.  We usually have the last of it with dinner.  I make smoothies with whatever I have on hand, always including whole flaxseeds (the Vitamix freshly grinds them, which is healthier), nonfat greek yogurt and one 'superfood' (acai powder, pomegranate powder, gogi berries, maca powder, hemp seeds, chia seeds, etc), then spinach, kale, raw beets, dandelion greens, apples, oranges, frozen fruit....whatever sounds good for that day!  You'll learn what you like best pretty quickly.  There have been a few that turn out quite gross, but I can usually drink them anyway knowing how good it is for me.  

It's funny, I think my cat must just be used to it after me using it every day for over a year.  I don't see her for hours after using the vacuum, but she sits right there while I run the Vitamix.  It sure is loud though, I have to tell DH to pause the TV during the Today Show if he doesn't want to miss anything.  My kitchen and living room are basically in one wide open space with 20' ceilings, it echoes in there pretty good!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> It's funny, I think my cat must just be used to it after me using it every day for over a year. I don't see her for hours after using the vacuum, but she sits right there while I run the Vitamix. It sure is loud though, I have to tell DH to pause the TV during the Today Show if he doesn't want to miss anything. My kitchen and living room are basically in one wide open space with 20' ceilings, it echoes in there pretty good!!


Oh oh! I'm in a one bedroom condo?! Common walls between units are quite soundproof. But walls that are common to the condo hallway are not-so-much. My neighbor's bedroom is on the other side of my kitchen wall. No Vitamixing in the middle of the night, huh? 

I'm excited about it. Expect I will be consuming more veggies. Hopefully surprise my doc with the results of my next cholesterol test (mid May). I like him so much as a doc and a person. He's a D.O. specializing in family medicine.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> My cholesterol went up. It's on the high side as it is (averages around 265) which even my doctor is starting to think is normal for me. He punched a bunch of my numbers into a table / chart. Even with high cholesterol, I'm at very low risk for heart disease. So Vitamix?


265 high...Hope you're not on any medication. Fruit, veges, yoga, breathing... can do miracles.... All of us need to keep up with healthy life style as much as possible. "Good habits are as addictive as bad ones.."


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> 265 high...Hope you're not on any medication. Fruit, veges, yoga, breathing... can do miracles.... All of us need to keep up with healthy life style as much as possible. "Good habits are as addictive as bad ones.."


No, I am not on any meds. Only two that my doc has brought up is for cholesterol and bones. I don't like to take meds. So as I said, my doc now seems to agree that 265 total cholesterol may be more of a normal thing for me. I hope to possibly bring it down when I eat more Vitamixed veggies and other healthy foods. I do have osteopenia. It's inherited. My Mom had osteoporosis. I've been taking extra Vitamin D for a little over a year. My Vitamin D level is good. Will have dexascan again in a year or two. In my 20s, I horseback rode English. I jumped. It's been many years. Thought I might take it up again. I mentioned it to my doc. He didn't think that was such a good idea. Bones now break to easily.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got an e-mail.  My Vitamix shipped today via UPS Ground from Cleveland (?) to Chicago 'burbs.  Don't have delivery date yet.  Tuesday?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered mine from VitaMix and I swear it came via Pony Express!  It took forever!  I hope you get yours sooner! 

Be sure to watch the DVD, I think it's helpful.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered from Vitamix too.  I am anxious and excited.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

UPS tracking says it will be here Monday!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so excited for you, Bonnie! There are quite a few recipes on the Vitamix website, so you can have ingredients on-hand and ready to go!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Out For Delivery


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's here!!!  And I have to take Burke to the vet now.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Report back once you've used it!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Home from the vet. 

The perspective makes it look like it doesn't fit under cupboard by about an inch. It doesn't -- by a hair. (That's the 48 oz compact wet container on it.) The cupboard door does swing open over it by two hairs. The kitchen is basically green and white.










I had my kitchen remodeled about 3 years ago. I usually do a good job of "decorating". That's glass mosaic tile on the wall below pale green and white wallpaper. The tile doesn't look too bad in the photo, but in reality -- purdy much ugh. Depends on how the light is shining on it. In places it looks really bad.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Perhaps if you took off the clear cap you could slide it under.  

Happy Blending!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Burke in the Vitamix box.  No, Burke, I'm not going to ship you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That face, oh that face. He is just adorable. 

Have you used the Vitamix yet?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> That face, oh that face. He is just adorable.
> 
> Have you used the Vitamix yet?


He is a sweet little guy. Just not so much when he barks when I'm gone. A little separation anxiety. I'm in a condo. He is a barker. You should have heard him at the vet this morning!  Not because he was getting stuck. He just had plenty to say.

No, haven't used it yet. Watched the DVD. Reading everything. In the actual manual, seems there's a number of things have to watch out for, NOT do, etc., etc.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> He is adorable! Hope the trip to the vet was nothing serious.


Only saw a vet tech to have blood drawn. Need to test Phenobarbital level, etc. semi-annually for a couple years (then annually). Last July he developed idiopathic seizures . . . so the Pheno. Hasn't had a seizure since going on the drug.  Probably on it for life.  Vet said he was so much younger than normal when they started -- only 15 months old at the time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a smoothie this morning for breakfast. Fresh kiwi (peeled the fuzzy skin off), frozen banana, frozen peach, and a little water. Good. I think that could have used a little sweetener.

Back from grocery store. Got head of cauliflower, bag of spinach, and bag of baby carrots. Could have bought plain ol' carrots and just washed 'em -- no need to peel. Wished I'd bought an onion. Now wish I lived easy walking distance to grocery store. I don't.

There's only me here, so don't want to overdo the produce buying. Looking forward to local farmer's market now. I think it starts in May.

*ETA:* Blender Lady is a good Vitamix website.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's going to be a Vitamix demo at a Whole Foods store in the area towards the end of next week.  Probably will go see that.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> *ETA:* Blender Lady is a good Vitamix website.


Thanks for the link, Bonnie.

Is your machine very noisy?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Is your machine very noisy?


I don't think so. By no means silent. I was expecting much louder from what I had read on-line. I have an early model SodaStream carbonator. When you press the button on top (me - six times cuz I like a lot of fizzzz) that's kinda loud. The two FoodSaver vacuum sealers I had / have are both what I would call loud, but still not terrible. Vitamix is no louder than either of those. Maybe less so.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*To die for!* I steamed cauliflower, onion, and garlic. Put that in the Vitamix along with a little EVOO, milk, sea salt, and ground mixed pepper. I ended up with consistency between creamy soup and mashed potatoes. It is GOOD! Can use it as a sauce for pasta. Or just eat it. Veggies. Healthy. Low cal. And it's rich and creamy tasting.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That sounds _delicious_-and so easy to make!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite combination this morning -- banana, milk, chocolate sauce, peanut butter.  Yum!  Going to try with frozen banana next time.  

Tonight for supper -- my cauliflower puree on 100% whole wheat pasta.  Chicken breast.  Healthy?!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My Vitamix arrived yesterday! I bought it from QVC when it was their daily special. It's just a 2-speed, which worries me a bit. I'm going to put through its paces to be sure it's what I want. I love cook, and love gadgets and small kitchen electrics, so it has to be the right one. I'm looking forward to getting tips, recipes, and website links from those of you who have and love your Vitamixes.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think you have to worry about the 2 speed. I have the one with the variable dial in the middle. Basically, I am suppose to start the Vitamix on the low, start the dial all the way up and then flip the switch to high. That is to use for most of the mixing tasks. 
Now the variable is used to do food processor stuff like chopping onions, carrots etc. But really that is why you have the low speed if that is what you want to do. 
I don't think I have used the in between variable numbers much at all. I have a mini black and decker food processor thingy I have had for years I use for my onions. It seems a bit easier to clean than using my huge 64 ounce container on the vitamix for one small onion.  

Now I have made salsa/chutneys and such in the vitamix when I make a larger batch, and I use the variable somewhere in the middle, but I bet using the low would get you just the same result. You would be doing the pulsing anyway. The thing is so strong that just a small pulse on the switch does a lot of the tasks.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information, Atunah. You're probably right. I have a great food processor and a new KitchenAid 7-qt. mixer that I'm sure will do anything that the Vitamix won't do. I'm going to try to orange sorbet tonight. It's pretty low carb, which is important to me, and only has fresh oranges, sugar or sweetener, and ice. I was going to make cauliflower or broccoli soup, but we had spaghetti and meatballs, as well as pork roast and homemade noodles that needed to be eaten, so my husband and I each took one of the leftovers, and I'll do the soup in my Vitamix tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with what Atunah said.  It does seem setting used for most everything is " turn on > turn variable to 10 > switch lever from variable to high".  Variable 1 - 9 is used for very little.

I did something stupid?  Upthread I mentioned Blender Lady site.  She has good info about using Vitamix.  She gives info about herself.  She asks for donations to keep site going.  So I snail-mailed a little cash.  Not worried if it got lost.  Not just a couple dollars, but not whole whole lot either.  I e-mailed her to compliment her on her site and mentioned donation was in the mail.  Got an immediate reply so she didn't have it yet.  That's the last I heard.  No acknowledgement that she got it.  Most likely she did.  Possibly not.  If she didn't get it, doesn't bother me.  Bothers me that she wouldn't acknowledge / thank me.  I don't know whether to ask or not?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I agree with what Atunah said. It does seem setting used for most everything is " turn on > turn variable to 10 > switch lever from variable to high". Variable 1 - 9 is used for very little.
> 
> I did something stupid? Upthread I mentioned Blender Lady site. She has good info about using Vitamix. She gives info about herself. She asks for donations to keep site going. So I snail-mailed a little cash. Not worried if it got lost. Not just a couple dollars, but not whole whole lot either. I e-mailed her to compliment her on her site and mentioned donation was in the mail. Got an immediate reply so she didn't have it yet. That's the last I heard. No acknowledgement that she got it. Most likely she did. Possibly not. If she didn't get it, doesn't bother me. Bothers me that she wouldn't acknowledge / thank me. I don't know whether to ask or not?


Your reply about the procedure used in most recipes seems to be what I've found, as well. I have long been a fan of the Culinary Institute of America, so when I saw their logo on the blender, I felt pretty good about the fact that it was a 2-speed. I can't imagine that the CIA would put its brand out there on a product that people would find unsatisfactory.

I sent to the Blender Lady's site, and noticed that she asked for donations. (Think I'll try that on my blog.)  I certainly would ask her to let you know when she receives your donation. To no acknowledge a donation is inexcusable, regardless of the size of the gift.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just received my Vitamix Creations 2-speed, 15-in-1 blender. I saw that there was a Vitamix thread a couple of years ago, but I would like to see if there's enough interest to keep this going. I would love to share tips and recipes with other Vitamix owners. (Mine is so new that I have only made a batch of broccoli soup, chopped Parmesan cheese, and attempted orange sorbet, which didn't set up properly.) Here's hoping others will contribute here.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I started a Vitamix thread on February 10, 2013. You have posted in it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy, yours was last most recent post here on February 28.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'll delete my thread that I started. I was thinking that our Vitamix discussions had taken place in the thread about people's latest shopping finds. When I searched the site, I found posts from 2010. I was trying to get ready to go somewhere when I searched, so I guess I should have paid closer attention. I didn't realize that this thread was such a new one, either.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'll defer to your thread, Sandpiper. Sorry about the duplication.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Topics merged. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I tried to delete my thread (as you probably knew already), but I was unable to.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I use and love my variable speed knob.  I will be curious as to how you like yours without it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've tried to make orange sorbet and a chocolate ice cream type of dessert, and so far, neither one has frozen properly. I think I may have overblended the sorbet, but I don't know what happened with the chocolate concoction. Any suggestions? I'm not quite sure about the sound that I'm listening for as a clue to know when the dessert is ready. I'm pretty short, and am wondering if I should put my Vitamix on a cutting board on an open drawer so that I can see in the top better to see the four mounds that are supposed to form.  The troubleshooting section of the Vitamix website said to add more ice if a frozen dessert doesn't solidify, but I already added a liter of ice along with a cup of milk, and a half cup each cocoa and sweetener. 

I would love any suggestions about what I might be doing wrong or how I could improve my results.  Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My post was pretty confusing. Sorry about that. I didn't mean that they hadn't frozen properly, but that they didn't blend into desserts that held their shapes in the way that (nearly) frozen desserts do.

As for height, I'm just over 5'2" myself.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, you can kind of make soft icecream in the vitamix, sorbet. I'd have to pull out my huge instruction book but they do talk about the 4 peaks, in each corner. You do that when you use frozen fruit for example and some liquid, then you can make ice.  . I made it quite a few times and it didn't always work out for me either. But I just started to throw things in and listened for that gulp sound, when it sounds like the blade isn't turning. It is, but its muffled by the peaks. 

eta:, ok pulled out my vitamix book. Since I don't what what recipes come with what machine, I'll put it down here

strawberry ice cream

1 cup light non dairy creamer
1 pound frozen strawberries
1/2 cup sugar or sweetener
1/2 ts vanilla flavor

Place all stuff in the vitamix in order listed. Secure lid. Start with low and increase speed to high. (with the variable you go from 1 to 10 and then high). Insert tamper through the lid and press fruits into the blades. A loud pulling sound will indicate that the mixture is frozen and should form 4 mounds. About 30 to 60 seconds. 

I re-wrote it a bit to make it shorter.  . So it doesn't take very long. My issue has always been that I go to long as I wasn't sure what the pulling sound was and then I ended up more with a smoothie, which is fine, but not what I wanted. So for me the pulling sound is that wierd sound my machine makes when it sounds like the blades aren't turning. No clue how the newer machines sound. But I would start at 30 seconds and take a look. You can always run it again for a few. 

The important thing is to make sure to push the fruits into the blades as you go. 

They say in the book if you end up with a milk shake, it can be made firm by quickly adding another cup of frozen cubes. I assume they mean ice cubes? It doesn't say, just says cubes. 

For sorbets they use fruit and ice cubes in the recipes. 
Orange sorbet you use 2 oranges peeled and seeded, 2 TB sugar, 4 cups of ice cubes. 

And the instructions are the same with the pushing in the blade, but only for a total of 30 seconds. It melts faster. 

It might be cheaper to practice with sorbet until you get it right. The sorbet does not make that sound for me, I just stay with the 30 seconds on those. 

For me the sorbet seems easier.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks. Atunah. That information helps!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep. Since you use frozen items for the recipes, ice cubes, or frozen fruits, in some cases frozen cream, it basically just blends the frozen thingies together. That is why it only takes 30 seconds or so. Any longer and the friction starts melting it all. 
Its not going to be hard like store bought ice cream, more like soft serve ice you get that squeezes out into the cones. 

You need a strong blender to do this so that you don't have to blend so long as to melt it. 

To make a bowl of crushed ice I fill up the 64 ounce container with ice, fill water to the 6 cup line and then a couple of pulses on high. Like quick switches. 2 times, at the most 3. Dump it all into a strainer and you have a bowl of crushed ice.  . Its handy for me in summer as I don't have a fancy ice maker in my really old fridge. 
I like making margaritas from scratch like that. I make the base from lemon and lime juice with the sugar and then all I need to add is the tequila and I pour that over the crushed ice. I keep the crushed ice in the strainer over a bowl and some melts, but even after an hour I still have enough to make more refills.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still enjoying various veggie purees.  Tried asparagus yesterday.  Very good also.  But I'm starting to think I may over power taste of veggie with too much garlic and onion.  May be that there's just a hint of cauliflower, broccoli, carrot, or asparagus flavor.  Or maybe it is OK as is.  In any case, I love garlic and onion.    All the purees are so rich and creamy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Well, I did it. I returned my 2-speed to QVC, and bought a refurb 7500 for $399, and I already have it. I had to buy a dry blade container and decided that I wanted the 32-oz. wet blade container, too. I'm all set now, and I know I'm going to consider this one of the best purchases I've made. (I love my new induction range, too, as well as my new KA mixer, both of which were gifts.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You got a 64 oz compact wet blade container with it?  Looks like only difference in the "machine" is 7500 is 2.2 HP and 5200 is 2.0 HP.  I got 48 oz wet blade with mine.  Also bought 32 oz dry blade.  Since there's only me here, now thinking about getting 32 oz wet blade.  

I love it.  Trying all kinds of fruit smoothies.  Pineapple (canned in juice), green grapes, and some ice is a good cool one.  And I always have some veggie puree available now (a veggie with a little onion, garlic, olive oil, milk, and salt & pepper).  Use it for salad dressing, dip, spread on some things, etc.  YUM!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Well, I did it. I returned my 2-speed to QVC, and bought a refurb 7500 for $399, and I already have it. I had to buy a dry blade container and decided that I wanted the 32-oz. wet blade container, too. I'm all set now, and I know I'm going to consider this one of the best purchases I've made. (I love my new induction range, too, as well as my new KA mixer, both of which were gifts.)


I use my variable speed everyday, so I would be lost without it! I am glad you like your refurb!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> You got a 64 oz compact wet blade container with it? Looks like only difference in the "machine" is 7500 is 2.2 HP and 5200 is 2.0 HP. I got 48 oz wet blade with mine. Also bought 32 oz dry blade. Since there's only me here, now thinking about getting 32 oz wet blade.
> 
> I love it. Trying all kinds of fruit smoothies. Pineapple (canned in juice), green grapes, and some ice is a good cool one. And I always have some veggie puree available now (a veggie with a little onion, garlic, olive oil, milk, and salt & pepper). Use it for salad dressing, dip, spread on some things, etc. YUM!


Yes, I got the 64 oz. compact wet blade. I really like the size and shape of it. I think the main difference between the two is that the 7500 is the next generation, and has a wider base with a quieter motor. The blades are longer and flared more than the previous ones, and the higher speeds are faster than the higher speeds on the lower numbered models. There is no high speed switch. To achieve the highest speed, you use variable 10.

I knew I would need the dry blade container, as I used it with my 2-speed to grind popcorn kernels for cornbread and to grind wheat berries for bread. There are lots of grain that I can grind, and I know I'll get my money's worth from my purchase. As for the 32-oz. wet blade container, I know I will use it for single servings of smoothies and soups. I hope we will share recipes here.

(Lea Ann Savage is known as The Blender Lady, and demos Vitamixes at Costco. She also has a group in Yahoo Groups called Vitamix_Enthusiasts, a website (theblenderlady.com), and has lots of Vitamix videos on YouTube. All have good information. She is the woman through whom I got my blender. I am planning to have a link to put on my new blog so that people can go through me to get Vitamixes.)



skyblue said:


> I use my variable speed everyday, so I would be lost without it! I am glad you like your refurb!


After seeing some demos of things that can be done with the variable speeds, I knew I would be disappointed the long run if I didn't return my 2-speed and get a variable speed one. When I realized that I could upgrade for the same price and actually end up with a 6 or 7 year warranty (not sure which...guess I'd better look), which is better than the QVC 5-yr. one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> (Lea Ann Savage is known as The Blender Lady, and demos Vitamixes at Costco. She also has a group in Yahoo Groups called Vitamix_Enthusiasts, a website (theblenderlady.com), and has lots of Vitamix videos on YouTube. All have good information. She is the woman through whom I got my blender. I am planning to have a link to put on my new blog so that people can go through me to get Vitamixes.)


I was excited (overly so?) when I found Lea Ann's site. I donated to keep it going. Sent her some cash. More than a couple dollars, but not HUGE amount. I told her I sent it before she would have received it. Got an e-mail from her then. Never heard from her again. No acknowledgement? It's possible she didn't get it, but I doubt that she didn't. In other words, I think she probably did. No acknowledgement? I'm kinda disappointed.

I just e-mailed her.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I was excited (overly so?) when I found Lea Ann's site. I donated to keep it going. Sent her some cash. More than a couple dollars, but not HUGE amount. I told her I sent it before she would have received it. Got an e-mail from her then. Never heard from her again. No acknowledgement? It's possible she didn't get it, but I doubt that she didn't. In other words, I think she probably did. No acknowledgement? I'm kinda disappointed.
> 
> I just e-mailed her.


Good for you! She was very helpful to me, and has given people lots of great advice. It seems really odd that she would ignore your donation. Let's hope that you hear back from her quickly.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I snail mailed cash right around / on February 20. I e-mailed to her that "donation is in the _snail-mail_ to you." (I still have my e-mail so can quote myself. I said "snail-mail" so she should know to look for it in snail-mail.) Got a reply from her this morning,



> This is strange - I did not! If you sent the money via my donation link I should have gotten an email notice from PayPal. I went directly to the PayPal website, and there is also no record of a donation


Hmmmm. I e-mailed back that I sent cash.

*ETA:* Just got an answer. She got it. She was busy back then and forgot . . . . Hmmmmm.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I snail mailed cash right around / on February 20. I e-mailed to her that "donation is in the _snail-mail_ to you." (I still have my e-mail so can quote myself. I said "snail-mail" so she should know to look for it in snail-mail.) Got a reply from her this morning,
> 
> Hmmmm. I e-mailed back that I sent cash.
> 
> *ETA:* Just got an answer. She got it. She was busy back then and forgot . . . . Hmmmmm.


Seems a bit odd to be so busy that one "forgets" to acknowledge solicited donations. I'm glad that she at least realizes that she received it, and that it was from a real, live person who felt that the resources she offers are worth a donation. Maybe she will make more of an effort to keep track in the future. There are a lot of positives regarding Lea Ann and her blog/videos/Yahoo group, but the lack of acknowledgment of a donation is a negative, to be sure.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I say . . . it was $20.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Can I say . . . it was $20.


How someone forgets a $20 donation to her blog is beyond me. Geesh!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Busy.  She was apologetic, but . . . .


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I thought this thread was about some vitamin supplements.  How ignorant I am..LOL


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess what I got in the snail-mail today . . . a Thank You from Lea Ann Savage, the Blender Lady!



> The outrageous lateness of this Thank You note is a testament to how insanely busy my life is, but I've kept your letter in a "to do pile" and have FINALLY gotten around to sending this.
> 
> Your comments and donation [$20] were so very appreciated!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Guess what I got in the snail-mail today . . . a Thank You from Lea Ann Savage, the Blender Lady!


Better late than never. It was hard to believe that she took your donation for granted, and didn't feel that a thank you was necessary. I'm glad to hear that she was appreciative.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I hadn't used my Vita Mix for a while.    Today I did my former usual with it -- steamed cauliflower, zucchini, onion into Vita Mix with some olive oil, salt, pepper, paprika.  Geeeeez that's good stuff.  Rich and creamy.  YUM!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this as it appears we have some new Vitamix fans, based on their posts in the Kindle Oasis Watch thread.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

So glad you pointed this out, Betsy!  I wasn't aware of it.  I LOVE my Vitamix!!!  

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really know much about Vitamix.  Is it more than just a blender? (Don't throw rocks at me! I don't know!!)

Betsy


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the bump, Betsy. I believe I misspoke in the Oasis Watch thread. I don't have a Vitamix being delivered...

...I have two...

...

I absolutely can not decide between the 5200 and the 7500 so I ordered both and plan to return one. I know that's not nice, but it's a lot of money and I have to know I bought the right one.

Does anyone have any insight into which they prefer?

And, Betsy, as to it being more than a blender...well...I don't have one yet so I can't speak from experience, but I've watched just about every second of video available on Youtube about Vitamixes so I can give you my opinion. A blender will cut and crush ingredients into tiny pieces and mix them reasonably well. A Vitamix will completely pulverize and liquify anything you put into it and combine it into a smooth, homogeneous mixture that tastes better and has a better mouthfeel. It has many more uses than that, but that's the best overall explanation I can come up with without sounding like a Vitamix salesman. Basically, it's a commercial grade appliance marketed to cooking-enthusiast consumers (and smoothie lovers, and raw foodists, and mothers looking to make homemade baby food, and home bartenders, and...).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really know much about Vitamix. Is it more than just a blender? (Don't throw rocks at me! I don't know!!)
> 
> Betsy


I don't quite understand the relationship between the Kindle Oasis and Vitamix, Betsy, but I can assure you that you need a Vitamix. It is kind of a blender on steroids. I hardly ever drag out the food processor anymore. The Vitamin stays on the counter.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

malligator said:


> Thanks for the bump, Betsy. I believe I misspoke in the Oasis Watch thread. I don't have a Vitamix being delivered...
> 
> ...I have two...
> 
> ...


Did you arrange testing two with Vitamix? Kinda think at some point you'll get charged for shipping on one / won't get it refunded. That would be a piece of $. You must know a Vita mix comes in a big heavy carton? It's not like a little Kindle. 

I have the 5200. Haven't used it too much.  Still I am very happy I got a Vitamix -- happy with the 5200. Difference mainly is the power of the motor?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I don't quite understand the relationship between the Kindle Oasis and Vitamix, Betsy, but I can assure you that you need a Vitamix. It is kind of a blender on steroids. I hardly ever drag out the food processor anymore. The Vitamin stays on the counter.


Well, someone was ordering an Oasis AND a Vitamix--that's how this started, LOL! 

I'm looking to keep fewer things on the counter, not more. When I redid my kitchen a few years ago, one of the benefits was to be able to get stuff off the counters, and make the stuff that was stored more accessible. I achieved both and don't want to go backwards. I never used my blender--got rid of it--and seldom use my Mini Cuisinart, but it's much more accessible now as it's in my gadget drawer rather than stuffed back in a bottom shelf.

If I were going to get a blender type thing, I might get this one.. Love soup. But I'd have to think about where to store it. So probably won't get it. I can just use a pot like I did yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have no idea what the regular price is on Amazon, but the Vitamix 5200 showed up in the daily deals for $399.99.
If you've already ordered one in the last two weeks or so, are keeping it, and paid more for it, you can email Amazon and they will probably credit you the difference.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cuisinart may have good products though there are times when Cuisinarts just don't cut it, don't last, etc.  For this type of product any model of Vitamix is "it".  Really have been around for years, made in the U.S.A., good service, etc., etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Cuisinart may have good products though there are times when Cuisinarts just don't cut it, don't last, etc. For this type of product any model of Vitamix is "it". Really have been around for years, made in the U.S.A., good service, etc., etc.


Do they have one that heats it up as it blends it? That's what I like about the one I linked to. I'm really lazy. And I love soup. 

I'll probably just stick with my immersion blender--it's what I used yesterday to make my potato soup. I can use it in a hot pot of cooking veggies. The potato soup was really really good. And it's easier to store.

When I move to a bigger kitchen someday in another life, I'm sure I'll get a Vitamix. 

This is what I love about KBoards--I learn more about things I didn't know I needed.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do they have one that heats it up as it blends it? That's what I like about the one I linked to. I'm really lazy. And I love soup.
> 
> I'll probably just stick with my immersion blender--it's what I used yesterday to make my potato soup. I can use it in a hot pot of cooking veggies. The potato soup was really really good. And it's easier to store.
> 
> ...


Betsy, the Vitamix can make soup and heat it! Not only that, but you can make ice cream in it, sort of.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do they have one that heats it up as it blends it? That's what I like about the one I linked to. I'm really lazy. And I love soup.
> 
> I'll probably just stick with my immersion blender--it's what I used yesterday to make my potato soup. I can use it in a hot pot of cooking veggies. The potato soup was really really good. And it's easier to store.
> 
> ...


It does make hot soup, but it does NOT have a heating element. The friction of the blades turning through the soup at (I think) 37,000 rpm causes the soup to heat up. It makes hot soup in 5-7 minutes (again, that's hearsay since my first one is on the truck for delivery, but I've seen the demos on Youtube). You should check out the hour long QVC demos on Youtube with Jan Mueller from Vitamix. Yes, they are sales pitches, but he doesn't do anything off the wall. He demonstrates very practical uses for the Vitamix (soup, nut butters, juice, smoothies, etc).

We went out last night and spent $45 on vegetables for the Vitamix. You know how many vegetables that is?

carrots
celery
cucumbers
fresh basil
garlic
ginger
golden delicious apples
granny smith apples
cabbagge
green grapes
avocados
squash
jalapenos
lemons
limes
beets (with greens)
kale
red peppers
tomatoes
oranges
bananas
mangos
squash
zucchini


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I have a Vita-Mix S50 Personal Blender.  It's only me and I use it mainly for making smoothies.  This model is a compact size and comes with two containers - one a 20 oz. "on the go" container so you can take your smoothie with you and the other is a 40 oz. traditional type blender container to use for making soups, salad dressings, etc.  I've been very happy with mine though it appears the few reviews on the W-S site have not been positive.  It's "on sale" right now at W-S for $350 which is what I think I paid.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Did you arrange testing two with Vitamix? Kinda think at some point you'll get charged for shipping on one / won't get it refunded. That would be a piece of $. You must know a Vita mix comes in a big heavy carton? It's not like a little Kindle.
> 
> I have the 5200. Haven't used it too much.  Still I am very happy I got a Vitamix -- happy with the 5200. Difference mainly is the power of the motor?


They made the container shorter and squatter with a wider base and blade (3" on 5200 to 4" on 7500). Apparently one of the main complaints about the Vitamix was that it was too tall to fit on a counter under cabinets so they made it short and fat.  They also cleaned up the controls by turning the Variable/High switch into Pulse so now 10 on a next-gen Vitamix is high. No need to flip a switch to overdrive. They also supposedly added a little more power to drive the 4" blade and they added better sound dampening.

To me, the 5200 is what I think of when I think Vitamix. It probably doesn't help that I watch a lot of Food Network and when you see a Vitamix (which you do a lot) it's a 5200. Still, I don't want to short change myself if the 7500 is demonstrably better so I ordered the 5200 from Vitamix and then 10 days later curiosity got the best of me and I ordered a 7500 from Costco. I'm still expecting to love the 5200 which means I'll be driving two miles to return the 7500 to my local Costco.

Actually, the 5200 arrives today and the 7500 on Monday. If I love the 5200 I'll could possibly end up taking the 7500 back to Costco unopened so they can resell it as new.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As I said, I have a 5200. I'm too lazy to check what I have -- I think I got two different size containers with it. Keep the small one on the base. Even with the lid on it, it goes under my kitchen cabinets.

Don't remember if I have the larger container on the base or if it's the perspective in this photo, but it does fit under cabinets with smaller container. I leave it where it is in this photo. it's heavy so therefore a little difficult to pull out from under cabinets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Every time I see this thread, this is what I think of:


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!  That episode was on a local TV station in Chicago earlier this week.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I have the 5200, but it really doesn't say. On the front it says Creations II. I have the shorter of the containers which fits under my cabinets. The Vitamix comes with a great cookbook that I used a lot when I first got it. Now I am  not even sure where it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Betsy, the Vitamix can make soup and heat it! Not only that, but you can make ice cream in it, sort of.


OK, now you've got me interested. I looked and didn't see that on the one I looked at. *Makes note to do more research.*

Betsy


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I love the Oasis, but today was all about the Vitamix. 

Fresh whole fruit margaritas
Tomato basil soup
Pineapple frozen yogurt 

Then we played around...

Homemade mayo
Bitchin' Sauce (a vegan dip from SoCal)
Powdered sugar
And finally since my GF doesn't like yogurt I froze some milk in an ice tray and made vanilla ice cream

Can't wait to make a green juice with breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

malligator said:


> I love the Oasis, but today was all about the Vitamix.
> 
> Fresh whole fruit margaritas
> Tomato basil soup
> ...


I love those margaritas! Doesn't get any easier. And think of how nutritious they are!


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I love those margaritas! Doesn't get any easier. And think of how nutritious they are!


Totally! Oranges, lemons, limes, ice... ... ...other stuff.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Super 5000. Its what it says on the front. I got mine in 2004 if I remember right. I got the one with 2 tall containers, wet and the other dry. At the time I did a lot of grinding of my own grains. It pulverizes rye and everything really. I am now lower carb, so I don't use it much anymore. I even did make the dough in it a few times. I don't have a mixer to make dough. It worked just as described, but to be honest, the cleanup was a pain. Cause dough being so doughy.  
I made peanut butter once I think and again, the clean up was not worth it for me. 

I tried the soup heating once, but to be honest, having that thing run for 5-7 minutes like a jet engine, wasn't really pleasing. Its really loud. But, what i did instead was make the soup, as in blending the ingredients and then either drink it cold like a V8, or heat it up on the stove. 

it pulverizes a bunch of ice in 2-3 switches of the high switch. Like on and off, on and off. and its done. You fill up with ice cubes, then water to cover them, then you dump int all in a sieve to get rid of the water and you have crushed ice for a crowd. Soft serve ice cream works too. I did use it sometimes also for chopping carrots, but a couple of years ago, my variable speed died. meaning, it goes up and down with a whine. So only the high speed works now. Warranty is 7 years on mine, or was. But, you can always send it in and everything on it can be worked on. 

To be honest, I put mine in the closet though. Its just so tall and I just don't have the space anymore on the counter and I don't like the cleaning. I got a black and decker mini food processor for veggies to start.

And a while back I got the Ninja master prep pro and it works much better for my needs. It does not get smoothies as smooth as the Vitamix. In the vitamix, you can throw in flax seeds and anything really and it gets pulverized and makes a very smooth smoothie. The ninja does leave some skins in, and flax seeds I grind in a coffee grinder first as they do not really grind well in the ninja blender. Works fine for my needs though. 
But for ice crushing, the ninja works great too. But that thing was $40 compared to the $400 I paid for the Vitamix. So of course the Vitamix is much more powerful. I did use the vitamix for 10 years on the counter, but even then I used a smaller chopper to use on onions and carrots instead. 

If you have the space, it really does it all in one. And if you can grind your own grains, beans soy beans, chickpeas, etc, its really great for that. With a dry container. At least that is what I had then. The blades are a bit different. 

I can still pull out my vitamix anytime if I need something really blended well or pulverized, i just can't use the variable speed anymore. Just full blast power   I ground a lot of pounds of grains in that thing over the years.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

If health is the concern, stick with wholesome foods that include fruits, veges, and multi-grain bread.... There are so many ways to prepare these foods for an individual taste....


----------

